# Paddlefishing pics 2005



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

[siteimg]1585[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1587[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1588[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1589[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1591[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1590[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1592[/siteimg]


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Those things are freaky looking with their mouths open.
What's it like reeling in one of those monsters?

Nice Work!!


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Had to be a chilly night in that tent.....it was a cold weekend out here.

Looks likes you did well though.

Congrats!

Clarkie


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It must have been cold but it looks like the fish are moving pretty well already. One of the guys we went with about 4 years ago caught a small one with a silver colored mouth band. A rare trophy indeed.

Were there a lot of other guys catching fish too?


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, people were hammering 'em. We were at the pumphouse and most everybody that was there by 8am caught one too. However, there's always a few unlucky souls that cast until they're black and blue and never get one. Saw a few hogs caught too.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like fun!!!  I cant wait to get out there. Sounds like the people that are fishing are doin good. I heard the Yellowstone is supposed to be real low. Anybody know if it looks like they will be able to run up the yellowstone this year or if they will be headed up the Missouri? :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> Were there a lot of other guys catching fish too?


As Goodfella said, people were having pretty good luck. I think 20 were caught by 3PM at the Pumphouse area alone. I caught mine on the third cast and had the fish to shore 10 minutes after the season opened. Goodfella caught his about an hour later. The weather was crappy but the fishing was awesome!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Three casts. Man that is fast. I've gone twice and still haven't pulled one in. Nice pics. I don't know if I'll have time this year or not.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sweet pics Dave. Congrats on the fish. :beer:


----------



## emil (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice fish! Did you get your band back? I caught one with a band last year, sent the fish with the shuttle and never did get the band back. I called around and no one knew where it was. Caught one with a band a few years ago too but we hauled that one to the confluence ourselves and they handed me the band after they recorded the info. I wrote Game and Fish about the tag last year cause I had written down the # and they sent me a history of the fish. It had been tagged ten years earlier in the yellowstone, and had only grown an inch and a half. We' ll be up there in about ten days, hope the fish are still there!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

take me fishing for paddle fish pretty please I never catch or go fishing for paddle fish take me please :lol: nice pictures u got


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

emil said:


> Nice fish! Did you get your band back?


Yeah, I got it back. I had to make it VERY clear to the kid from scenic sports picking up fish to give it back. But when I went to pick up my fish they didn't give it to me. I had twist their arm to go look again. But, I got it.


----------



## emil (Apr 24, 2005)

Good for you goodfellow. I made the mistake of thinking it was in the bag of meat when I picked it up last year. By the time I checked when I got home it was too late to track it down from a couple of hundred miles away. It didn't feel quite so bad having one from before, but it would be nice to have two in my hatband instead of one!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

How does paddlefish taste? How do you prepare it?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm never heard of them they look cool. Whats with that band? Sorta like duck bands? Are there reward bands?


----------

